# Is it true...?



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

that the top on an acoustic guitar is the most important part? I heard something about a guy that made a guitar with the sides and back made of papier mache and a solid spruce top and it sounded amazing. If there is any truth to this...I suppose my squier acoustic isnt that bad, since it has a solid spruce top...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> that the top on an acoustic guitar is the most important part? I heard something about a guy that made a guitar with the sides and back made of papier mache and a solid spruce top and it sounded amazing. If there is any truth to this...I suppose my squier acoustic isnt that bad, since it has a solid spruce top...


Yes, and the top bracing as well.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

like the type of bracing? or like the amount of glue used? There doesnt seem to be much excess glue used on mine...but im not sure.


----------



## Marccd (Mar 29, 2007)

ANTONIO DE TORRES: 
FATHER OF THE MODERN GUITAR

Types Of Steel-Strings, Part II
George Gruhn
Guitar Player, April 1979

Wechter Guitars How does wood affect tone?


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Here Robert Godin speaks about acoustic guitars:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPh9_gFH7t4

And this is in the Seagull site:
http://www.seagullguitars.com/seagullstory.htm

Hope this help,


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> like the type of bracing? or like the amount of glue used? There doesnt seem to be much excess glue used on mine...but im not sure.


Type of bracing. Pattern and bracking thickness etc etc


----------

